# Franck Claise 7 string



## MisterCirKus (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Sevenstring Forum, I'm from France and i want to introduce you my future 7th string guitar, a Franck Claise guitare 

Luthier Guitares Franck Claise | Facebook

I recently sold my Ibanez Universe  so i have no 7 string anymore and the new one is at the first building steps !! 

Maple neck:




Alder Body:





I know that's not a lot but i will put more pics of the building process soon and of course spec details !!


Trust me, this guitare will be amazing and you will be like that :  so do I !!!!


----------



## pink freud (Mar 2, 2012)

Any non-facebook pics?


----------



## MisterCirKus (Mar 2, 2012)

pink freud said:


> Any non-facebook pics?



Yep


www.claise-guitares.com

Franck Claise Luthier Guitares (Claise Guitares) on Myspace


----------



## MisterCirKus (Mar 3, 2012)

3 parts maple neck:


----------



## MisterCirKus (Mar 3, 2012)

Alder body shape:


----------



## MisterCirKus (Mar 4, 2012)

Damn it !!! 

Today i learned that an important piece of wood for the top will come in 2-3 months... 

So i'll not have my 7 strings tomorrow !
And i haven't got other 7 strings (i miss my Universe !).

I will continu to post new pics but for the final result i just don't know !






Ebony fretboard


----------



## MisterCirKus (Mar 15, 2012)

Good news, finally the 2-3 months for the top wood should be 1 month 

some other pics:


----------



## MisterCirKus (Mar 20, 2012)

Bareknuckle Aftermath set !!!


----------



## MisterCirKus (May 10, 2012)

My Japan wood arrived yesterday so my new 7 string will progress soon !!



new pics comming soon !


----------



## abadonae (May 11, 2012)

looks like it will be cool, is that the final shape with the body?


----------



## MisterCirKus (May 12, 2012)

For the body shape it will have a top with the Sakura wood that Franck Claise has just received !


----------



## MisterCirKus (May 13, 2012)

He's here !!


----------



## MisterCirKus (May 13, 2012)

Inox frets and head shape :


----------



## Onyx8String (May 14, 2012)

I'm excited to see the progress on this one


----------



## MisterCirKus (May 15, 2012)




----------



## MisterCirKus (May 23, 2012)

It's time for Epic Teaser of our futur 7 strings no ??? 

Franck Claise 7 strings Epic teaser !!! - YouTube


----------



## MisterCirKus (May 28, 2012)

With the video direct in the thread it's better !!


----------



## MisterCirKus (Jun 17, 2012)

Some new picks in here !


----------



## supercolio (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh come on people, this is a promising and awesome thread! PAY MORE ATTENTION!  I like this a lot. Looks like you still have a lot to do, so keep us updated, will you? :3


----------



## MisterCirKus (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks very much  

I will update this thread soon !!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 20, 2012)

Great job the those fret ends man!


----------



## MisterCirKus (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, i can't wait to try those "smooth end" frets !!

When Franck talk me about doing that i was not sure cause i never even think about frets like that but i'm happy to make this choice.
I also now that a huge work to do that especially with inox frets.


I will continue to post pics etc here but maybe not all so if you interested to see all i will put all in my facebook page:
Mr.CirKus | Facebook
I will put new music stuff and videos as soon as possible, i've got a lot of unfinished stuff in progress and i want to do a big update so a little more time for that.

If you also want to see more stuff by "Franck Claise" he also made a facebook page recently:
Luthier guitares, Franck Claise | Facebook


Please don't hesitate to "like" those pages if you want.


----------



## Purelojik (Jun 21, 2012)

jesus using a plane on a fretboard with slots cut. i dont know why but im sure i'd mess that up royally. i'd somehow make that blade catch a groove and tear a chunk out... that'd be heartbreaking. i like how this build is going though, lots of skill


----------



## MisterCirKus (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi, the project takes more time that was expect but there is a lot of special things in it !
Some more pics

















[/URL]






[/URL]



[/URL]










[URL=http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=3694891352919685203.jpg]











[/URL]


----------



## parksed24 (Mar 26, 2013)

That's looking incredible! I really like the white binding on the natural finish


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 26, 2013)

That neck heel is beautiful.


----------



## MisterCirKus (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi everyone, after a long time i'm finally back with news of my Sakura 7 guitar !!!!

Here a little video of my beauty, hope you'll like it and don't worry more demo to come with more use of the seventh string, more low end ! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFRNmpEfFPg&feature=share

Few more videos of my very original 6 strings guitar also made by Franck Claise to come, i think you'll like this guitar, also think to show you it in this topic, probably no need to make a new thread.


----------



## Hywel (Sep 30, 2015)

That looks great! Congrats!

I love the headstock and singlecut shape, looks super classy.


----------



## Spicypickles (Oct 6, 2015)

Very, very nice! The attention to detail seems very high


----------



## MisterCirKus (Oct 13, 2015)

Again with the video here it's better !!


----------



## MisterCirKus (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi guys !! here some videos of another Franck Claise Guitar of mine, the original Super Nintendo Guitar !!! 

That's not a seven string but continu this thread with others Franck Claise Guitar is cool i think.

I hope you'll enjoy those videos !! If you are a geek 35-40 years old I think you will


----------



## MisterCirKus (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi, some picks of the building steps of the Super nintendo Guitar !!


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 12, 2016)

You know there have been some game themed guitars that members here have posted, they were cool but a little over stated for my tastes. THIS guitar however is cool on so many levels.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 12, 2016)

Please tell me the controls on the top horn do things. This is also an awesome idea for an inlay, and a great use for those bead art things, or at least that's what it looks like to me. Love this build!


----------



## MisterCirKus (Apr 13, 2016)

BlackMastodon said:


> Please tell me the controls on the top horn do things. This is also an awesome idea for an inlay, and a great use for those bead art things, or at least that's what it looks like to me. Love this build!



Yes controls do things !!  Actually it make video games sounds, I will make, one day, a short video to showing that !!

Also love bead art, I had fun with making them for the animation at the beginning of this video:


----------

